# Springfield Armory XD45 acp



## TCimages (Feb 25, 2010)

1





2




3


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 25, 2010)

Editing on the BG is shabby, take a look at the top left of the 3rd shot


----------



## TCimages (Feb 25, 2010)

didn't do any editing to the BG.  Just adjusted tone and curve.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 25, 2010)

TCimages said:


> didn't do any editing to the BG.  Just adjusted tone and curve.



Well maybe you should of...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> TCimages said:
> 
> 
> > didn't do any editing to the BG.  Just adjusted tone and curve.
> ...




Yes, there appears to be a 0.05 stop loss of brightness in the upper left hand side of the 3rd shot. Man, that's sloppy work...a one stop difference is double, so that's like a 10 percent loss of white, heading towards a tiny bit of light fall-off in the extreme upper left corner of the shot.   Gaaaack!!!


----------



## erichards (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the point of these pictures? (Product shoot? Stock photos?)
The extremely shallow DOF is a big turn off on these images as is the complete loss of target on the outer edges in image one.
A good use of DOF is attractive however, when the image is at such close range, and is out then in then out of focus it's not very pleasing.
Not a fan...sorry.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 25, 2010)

Derrel said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > TCimages said:
> ...



The point was obviously to have a white background, and that part isnt white, thus it looks sloppy.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 26, 2010)

erichards said:


> What is the point of these pictures? (Product shoot? Stock photos?)
> The extremely shallow DOF is a big turn off on these images as is the complete loss of target on the outer edges in image one.
> A good use of DOF is attractive however, when the image is at such close range, and is out then in then out of focus it's not very pleasing.
> Not a fan...sorry.


 
lol  I don't think I had a point.  Thanks for your opinion on the use of DOF.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 26, 2010)

How To Handle Unwanted Critique of Your Photography


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 26, 2010)

Your background is throwing back too much light causing wrap around the far edge of your weapon.  I'm not sure how your lighting is set up, but you could back off your background light, or move the background a bit further to have some light falloff happen.

Do that... and you'll get some killer shots of your killer gun!


----------



## TCimages (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks man


----------

